#ubuntuforums 2011-05-02
<thegoodcushion> They buried him at sea?
<thegoodcushion> oh wait wrong channel sorry
<bromium> dear colleagues, please help configure dansguardian with privoxy on lubuntu 10.10 - i've done accroding to howtos, but either privoxy isn't used or doesn't let me go through it. i suspect there arte problems with iptables rules
<beta____> Hello, someone here to help me with compiz problems?
#ubuntuforums 2011-05-03
<Shadow__X> oh boy
<Shadow__X> http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-05-computer-program-understands-the-thats.html
<Shadow__X> jdong beat them to the punch what 2 years ago?
<jdong> Shadow__X: they did do it better, but I wish I published a paper :)
<kim0> Hi folks 
<s-fox> Hello kim0 
<s-fox> How're you ? 
<kim0> s-fox: hey :)
<kim0> I have a quick question
<kim0> Someone had posted a few days back 
<kim0> a port on the forums regarding an openstack book
<kim0> and the forums admins considered this spam or something and blocked him
<kim0> actually that guy, had written the post working with ubuntu and donated all the text to live on the ubuntu wiki ..etc
<kim0> it's all CC licensed text
<kim0> thus IMO there's nothing spammy about it
<kim0> can we unblock him ?
<s-fox> username? thread? 
<kim0> s-fox: I think the thread was http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742402
<kim0> which is now blocked
<kim0> the guy's name is Murthy raju .. not sure of the username
<s-fox> That link is incorrect.  If the user wishes to protest the action of the moderation staff then a thread should be started in the resolution center - http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=123
<kim0> s-fox: but he's already blocked .. he'll still be able to post there ?
<kim0> s-fox: please confirm, if so I'll direct him there .. Thanks a lot for the help
<kim0> s-fox: I think the username is   murthyraju.manthena
<s-fox> kim0,  No he will not be able to.  I will speak with the administrators when I see one next.
<kim0> s-fox: great thanks .. I'll remain here if anything is needed please ping me .. Thanks
<s-fox> I have located the threads btw kim0, just to let you know.
<kim0> s-fox: great thanks
<s-fox> kim0,  I have sent a query to the administrators. I am awaiting response.  I can do no more until a reply is received.
<s-fox> Oh yay, I'm the only mod online.  LMAO.
<kim0> s-fox: thanks man .. again ping me if anything is needed
<zenrox> yaawn
<messin20> cant launch software center in natty 11.04 help
<kim0> messin20: ask in #ubuntu
<rsleventhal_> am I in the right place to talk about a Natty curiosity?
<zenrox> ya you can
<Shadow__X> jdong: sure but you did it to amuse yourself and i am sure you did not spend as much time on it as they did
#ubuntuforums 2011-05-04
<amit> Hi. Would appreciate advice on method for reading ubuntu's mailing list (currently subscribed, but rather read them off a feed, so as to not burden my mail client)
<new_kid> Hi, is there a channel for casual chat?
* s-fox changed the topic of #ubuntuforums to: This is the Official blackhole of Ubuntu chatter || Mods in this channel are all forum moderators and administrators.
* s-fox changed the topic of #ubuntuforums to: This is the Official blackhole of Ubuntu chatter || Moderators in this channel are all Forum Moderators and Administrators.
<gr8audioguy> Good Morning folks! I am going batty with Natty in the networking area. Everything worked fine in 10.10 but now I can't see other computers at all, not even the Windows volume on my C drive. Personal File Sharing is "greyed out" in system settings -> network (says proper packages are not installed)  yet Samba is installed and (apparently) configured. Can anyone kindly point me in the right direction?
<s-fox> Now do I kick hajour ;)
<s-fox> Hehe
<hajour> XD
<hajour> its  quiet frustrating to have so many ideas and not can launch them because of read write problems and then to need a between person you see
* s-fox changed the topic of #ubuntuforums to: This is the Official Ubuntu Forums IRC channel || Moderators in this channel are all Ubuntu Forums Moderators and Administrators.
<Shadow__X> and twss enthusiasts 
<Chrispy> Im hoping that someone can help me, as the main channel is congested. I Am currently having ATI Driver problems on Ubuntu 11.04. Has anyone else had very very slow graphics support ?
<s-fox> Watch put Rocket2DMn is here ;) 
<s-fox> oh dear, a typo....
<s-fox> hummm
<Rocket2DMn> lol hey s-fox 
<s-fox> :)
<s-fox> how have you been?
#ubuntuforums 2011-05-05
<Rocket2DMn> been good s-fox , gotta go make some dinner right now though
<Rocket2DMn> i hope you've been well :)
<s-fox> i've been okay, yes, thank you
<bodhi_zazen> hello ubuntuforums
<Bachstelze> hello bodhi_zazen 
<bodhi_zazen> Just a reminder : http://ubuntuforums.org/announcement.php?f=404
<bodhi_zazen> Bachstelze: How are you doing ?
<bodhi_zazen> long time no see
<Bachstelze> yeah, very buxy :x
<Bachstelze> busy*
<bodhi_zazen> busy in a good way I hope
<Bachstelze> yourself ?
<bodhi_zazen> Not bad, busy with the family
<Bachstelze> with classes for me, good thing it's almost over
<Bachstelze> (until next september, that is)
<crond> ugh... banshee goes down more than a $2 hooker on friday night :S
<Bachstelze> crond: please make your analogies a bit more family-friendly, thanks ;)
<crond> oh apologies, can do!
<nhu22> hi
#ubuntuforums 2011-05-06
<inetjunky> how do i turn off the new gui in 11.04?
<s-fox> Hello.
<Guest84953> I'm having a major issue with directory creation on ubuntu server 10.04 running apache2... every folder I create shoots a 403 Forbidden msg when accessed from the web
<beaud> ^even when I chmod to 777
<beaud> Thanks for the help.
<bodhi_zazen> quiet today =)
#ubuntuforums 2011-05-07
<Joeb454> it normally is
<blubaustin> hi
<Silver_Fox_> Hello blubaustin 
<blubaustin> I'm having problems trying to compile a program called pxclient. Here is the error log http://paste.ubuntu.com/604364/
<blubaustin> I just really wished I knew what I could do to make it compile lol
<s-fox> Not sure, plus hangover not helping ;)
<blubaustin> lol XD
<blubaustin> What channel do you think I should ask in because its a program thats not longer being developed but I would really like to compile it so its more optimized for my system
<s-fox> Maybe #ubuntu ? Or #ubuntu-beginners-dev
<s-fox> Ttfn
<blubaustin> alright
<bodhizazen> http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/ubuntu-membership-is-available-to-those-who-are-active-on-the-ubuntu-forums/
